# HELP! Roland Contour cutting



## reid8796 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I am really frustrated! I just got a Roland GX 24 and I LOVE it! The only problem is I can make the contour cutting work right.

First - I can get the paper printed, get the registration marks, load the paper, but when it starts to cut it will not cut around the top of the image. The top registration mark is not at the very top of the paper, does that make a difference? 

Second- How do you maximize your paper? I have 8 1/2 X 11 sheets of transfer paper and Sticker paper and I feel like I am wasting so much

Third- Why is it so hard to load the paper so the the laser will find the registration marks? Sometimes I get it the first time but sometimes it doesnt matter what I do I cant get it to find the marks.

And last (for now can you tell me what I need to set my pressure at? I cut t-shirt vinyl, sign vinyl and sticker paper. Sometimes when the machine goes to read the last registration mark it grazes the paper and leaves a scratch across the image. Is that because I have the pressure to high? Does the pen force have something to do with that? ( I have never touched the pen force, its set at zero.) BTW I have been setting the pressure at 80.

I hope this all makes sense, Im a newbie and I am trying to teach myself. Please help, Im not doing a good job!!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Your image has to be inside the reg. marks by so much. (not sure on the Roland) It sounds like your blade is sticking out of the holder way too much. It should only be out about 1/2 the thickness of a business card. The cutting is done with the downforce not the amount of blade sticking out. When contour cutting, you will loose paper because of the reg. marks needed. No real way to get around it


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

0.5 inches is needed for top and bottom margins. Pretty much the same on the side because the registration marks have to be within the rollers.

If you set the margins at 0.5 inches it will normally find it alright. If still having trouble, you can position the laser right above the first registration mark and then click origin. This way the cutter will search your spot first for the mark.

Also new versions of the Cutstudio program which can be downloaded/upgraded in Roland support page (http://support.rolanddga.com/_layou...ctsupportsearch.aspx?pf=Software&pm=CutStudio


----------



## reid8796 (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok dumb question but how do I change the blade depth? I did have better luck with the contour cutting, I can get it to find my marks I just hate how much paper I'm wasting! Is their a way you can move the top registration mark to the very top? Right now mine is about 3 inches from the top. Thanks guys for all the help!


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

We don't have 1 yet and will most likely come across this issue. Would the reg marks not need to be set to the point at which u want them to read from? - putting them in manually or something...? With the craftrobo you can create a box any size and set reg mark size to the box outline. If u do auto it wraps the image size. 

There's a few videos about on YouTube from Josh Ellsworth where he does print and cut from an inkjet to GX24 worth a watch.


----------



## okiebruce (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm new to the machine also, but have had good luck with contour cutting on it. You have two registration marks at the front of the paper, about half inch from edge of paper; 
One registration mark at the back of the paper, about 3 inches from edge of paper, You need the 3 inches behind the registration mark so when the machine is reading that mark, you still have paper contact with the rollers.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Okie is correct. My thing to you would be to purchase 11x17 paper if you need a larger print then will fit on a 8-1/2x11. You can always cut them in half if you do not need the larger size.


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

The blade depth can be changed when you take the blade holder out and turn the blade cap counter clockwise or clockwise to change the blade depth. Once you have it the right depth, put the blade holder back into the machine.

I normally set my registration marks with 0.5 inch margins. I know for the SmartCutter, you have to set more of a margin at the end, but not really for the Roland GX24. However, it could be that your printer needs the margin at the end. 

Anyway you can play around with the settings and see what fits best for your workflow. Go to file and click "printing setup" Change your margins and then change the working area size. Sometimes when you input values in the working area fields it will readjust the values based on the margins you have set.









The values are default values when I open up my program. I can normally change all the margins to 0.5in with no problems.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Before you print it is important to note how far the third crop mark is from the edge of your sheet(the dotted outline around your image and the cropmarks). If it is right at the end of the sheet, you need to adjust your Top Margin of your printer setup (Click File, then Printing Setup) . Usually setting it to “1.5” works well. Once you change the top margin, click ok. This allows the GX-24 to find the third cropmark easier, and will prevent your contour cut from being offset too much.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Here are the steps I use to print and cut. First I place the same size paper I will be printing on in the cutter, for example 8.5 x 11. Set the cutter up so it measures the paper. Then in CutStudio I select File and Cutter Setup, Properties and get from machine and OK, OK. This will set the page on screen to match the cuttable area on the paper. 
Import your image and add your cut contour. Turn on the print and cut and go to the Printing Setup as “Joto Paper” showed you and use the Fit into Shared area for cutting and printing. This will automatically adjust the registration marks to be at the max based on your cutting area. 
Do the rest of the steps for printing your design and place the printed paper in the cutter. It should find all the marks and cut your design. 
As for blade depth, the cap on the holder is adjustable, turn the cap so only a tiny amount of blade is showing out the end of the holder. Almost to the point you can’t see the tip of the blade but you can feel it! Remember you only want to score the paper not cut all the way through. 
Hope this helps 
CW


----------



## phildzigns (Jun 25, 2009)

Second- How do you maximize your paper? I have 8 1/2 X 11 sheets of transfer paper and Sticker paper and I feel like I am wasting so much?

This is how I set it up.......
(see attachment)

*Margins*
Top 0.5
Bottom 0.5
Left 0.5
Right 0.5

*Crop Marks*
W 9.488
L 6.65

Printer setting on Borderless


----------

